# Amateur seeking critique on bikini shoot



## Dudley1969

Hello. I'm a rank amateur who enjoys taking swimsuit and lingerie photos. I'm definitely eager to learn and would appreciate critiques of my shots. Please don't be afraid to be brutally honest -- I'm not here seeking praise. I just want to get better.

All these photos have been retouched by a friend who does have Photoshop experience.

Thanks!


----------



## mmaria

the good thing is that you have a girl who is willing to pose 


others will tell more about the pictures you posted


----------



## CameraClicker

Look at her eye sockets in orange bikini shot img_9323, then look at her eye sockets in blue bikini shot img_9065.  Leaving for the moment that img_9065 is blurred, the point is that being in the sun for 9323 has left really dark shadows.  You will see some people shooting in bright sun with flash, or big reflectors, to fill in those dark shadows.  9065 was shot at 1/100th, at 95 mm, according to EXIF data.  I think her right knee is the sharpest thing in the photo so focus could have been off, but the shutter speed is slow enough that she may have been moving too.  If you can't get someone completely in focus, make sure the eyes are in focus.

A couple of things to try out:
Set a single focus point to be active.  Put that point on the near eye, press the shutter button half way and hold it.  Recompose then press the shutter the rest of the way down.
Use a flash.  Expose for your bright background to be slightly under exposed, and lock exposure, or shoot in manual.  When the flash fires it will light your subject.  Try ETTL mode, and also manual mode at part power.  Observe the differences.  In manual mode, adjust flash power up and down for a few shots.  In the field, the camera's monitor can be deceiving due to ambient light, look at the histogram to see how the exposure is.


----------



## tirediron

Really good advice! ^^  To add to that, I'll emphasize the need for supplemental light.  The requirement to add yet more light to a scene when it's already bright outside often seems counter-intuiative to people, however what you're really doing is controlling the light, and ensuring you get it where it's needed.  Lighting-wise, the main issue I see with these is harsh shadows, racoon-eyes, etc.  Aside from that, what really bothers me about these are the location.  None of these look like a place I'd expect to find an attractive, bikini-clad model (Think SI swimsuit issue).  Watch your posing as well; generally speaking for standing models, we want the weight on the back leg, and we want to avoid shooting from below.


----------



## chuasam

watch them dutch tilts.
and try to find a more attractive background please.


----------



## kundalini

Controlling light for outdoor portraits using reflectors and diffusers.

*Using TriGrip Reflectors & Diffusers « Lastolite School of Photography*

Sometimes words alone aren't enough.


----------



## Granddad

Believe it or not a grey, overcast day is better for shooting outdoors than a bright and sunny day. 
I'll join the rest of the crew on the background: were you trying to find somewhere out of the public view? Consider shooting fully clothed so you don't have to worry about the locals hanging around and drooling. When you've got the basics down you can find a more scenic quiet spot and go for the bikini shots.

You have the BIG advantage of a pretty model, I'm sure it will be a real chore to take the advice given here on board and try another shoot. 

Don't be discouraged, the folks here will be honest and maybe a little harsh but the advice they give is excellent. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I learned most of what I know about photography by submitting my shots for criticism here and also by studying the advice given to others on this forum.


----------



## Dudley1969

Thanks for all of the advice. It is much-appreciated!


----------



## GonzalesMarlyn

The best look I loved is second one.It's the best one to wear in which we will be comfortable and look stylish.One of  my friend suggested me to get beachwear’s from dollboxx store as they provide almost various types of Beach dresses for all sizes .You can also check out their latest collection of swim wears like Bikinis ,Mix n match tops,Bottoms and many more stock at pocket friendly prices .


----------



## pjaye

GonzalesMarlyn said:


> The best look I loved is second one.It's the best one to wear in which we will be comfortable and look stylish.One of  my friend suggested me to get beachwear’s from dollboxx store as they provide almost various types of Beach dresses for all sizes .You can also check out their latest collection of swim wears like Bikinis ,Mix n match tops,Bottoms and many more stock at pocket friendly prices .



This is a very old thread. Might want to check the date of the last response before you post.


----------

